# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  سوال در مورد انتقالى

## 7p7

سلام دوستان :Yahoo (81): 
آيا ميشه زودتر از دو سال از شهرى به شهر ديگه مثلا از اصفهان به تهران انتقالى گرفت؟ (البته من عضو بهزيستى هم هستم)
خيلى ممنون ميشم كلا در اين مورد من رو راهنمايى كنيد

----------


## 7p7

??

----------


## 7p7

?..

----------


## 7p7

??

----------


## After4Ever

> سلام دوستان
> آيا ميشه زودتر از دو سال از شهرى به شهر ديگه مثلا از اصفهان به تهران انتقالى گرفت؟ (البته من عضو بهزيستى هم هستم)
> خيلى ممنون ميشم كلا در اين مورد من رو راهنمايى كنيد



مهمانی میشه

----------


## MR.RaDePa

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط 7p7


سلام دوستان
آيا ميشه زودتر از دو سال از شهرى به شهر ديگه مثلا از اصفهان به تهران انتقالى گرفت؟ (البته من عضو بهزيستى هم هستم)
خيلى ممنون ميشم كلا در اين مورد من رو راهنمايى كنيد


کسایی که دانشجو نشدن زیاد اطلاعاتِ جامعی ندارن در این مورد... منم یک مقدارِ کمی میدونم که میگم شاید به کارتون اومد.

برای گرفتنِ انتقالی حداقل یک نیم سال باید توی دانشگاهِِ مبدا درس بخونین... و قبل از شروعِ امتحانات به اموزشِ دانشگاهِ مبدا مراجعه میکنین و درخواستِ انتقالی میدین و دانشگاهِ مبداِ شما هم یک درخواست نامه به دانشگاهِ مقصد میفرسته.

معمولا تنها گیری که میده همون دانشگاهِ مقصد هست و دانشگاه های مبدا زیاد گیر نمیدن به این کارا.... هرچند من از یکی که دانشجو بود پرسیدم گفت که باید پارتیِ خیلی کلفتی داشته باشی برای این کارا !

برای انتقالی به تهران هم که نوشته به هیچ وجه نمیشه به دانشگاه های تهران اومد. ( توی فرمِ دفترچه انتخاب رشته ی سنجش )

هرچند چند تا تبصره داره مثلِ اینکه سرپرستِ خانواده بشین یا ازدواجِ دختر و تحصیل یا شاغلیتِ همسر در تهران و ...*

----------

